# Modified M5



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I have never been overly keen on Mercedes hands and lately have come to dislike them intensely - unfortunately my M5 came with such a hand set.










After a lot of thought I bought a set of O&W Military style hands from Roy (quite cheap, too - less than a tenner!!) and had them fitted by Steve Burrage of Leicester who did a service, winder repair and replaced the crown at the same time for a very reasonable charge - I can highly recommend him. I also dumped the cheap bracelet and have put the watch on a brown RLT Fleiger. Take a look at the difference (apologies for Quick & Dirty photo)










I love that red second hand with it's unusual 'crossbar' styling. The sword hands are far nicer to my eye, and the hour hand is perfect. The minute hand is slightly longer, with the tip reaching the outer limit of the chapter where the original hand reached the inner limit.

The lume is a slightly different colour to that on the numerals which might bother the perfectionists amongst us; the hand lume is a sort of 'mauve-grey' (if you know what I mean) and the numerals have a faded green lume, but it seems to work well enough together and overall I am pleased with the result. It will certainly get a lot more wrist time now.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Barryboy said:


> I have never been overly keen on Mercedes hands and lately have come to dislike them intensely


Good man









Nice mod on the M5 too!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

That does look better, well done


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

I've never been a fan of the mercedes type hands as well. I have an ID3077 and I really like those thick hands. The MP hands on your goes very well too.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

That does look good, like the red seconds hand.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Rob, that's definitely an improvement over the Merc hands









cheers

Dave


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Though not a lover of Mercedes hands in particular, I do think they work well on the M divers from O&W









Not that there's anything wrong with your mod. 










Mike


----------

